# Mystery Cichlid! Orange with black stripes/spots



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw this little guy at Petland when I was picking up a new tank, and he was just so cute/unique I couldnt resist. However I have absolutely no idea what species he is. I think he must be a hybrid. He has stripes on one side and spots on the other. Any ideas? :fish: 

























Also, this one is more common but we cant figure him out either. As they are aging they are becoming more blue and their stripe is turning from brown to black.










Thanks!! :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Some sort of OB Metriaclima or cross I think. Still young.
Other one seems to have some Melanochromis, maybe Melanochromis johannii or Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos in it.

May never know. Many are unidentifiable hybrids from this sort of sourse.

All the best James


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! I was also thinking melanochromis cyaneorhabdos for the second one, and the first one looks like it could be an OB met, Im sure it will be easier to figure out as it gets older. :thumb:


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm in concurrence with 24Tropheus.


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ty all


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

You could check out the OB Metriaclima estherae....compare thoses pics in the profile to yours.


----------

